
Book Review: Midnight in Chernobyl - daly
This covers an almost minute by minute story of &quot;The World&#x27;s Greatest Nuclear Disaster&quot;. If it wasn&#x27;t known to be a real event you would class this as one of the best science fiction stories ever written. It gives interesting scientific details, such as a discussion of the &quot;positive void problem&quot;. It also covers the social and political pressures within Soviet Russia. Highly recommended reading.
======
gus_massa
I think it would be better if you collect all your reviews in a blog. (Perhaps
with some classification later.)

Here they just disappear in the noise after they drop from the newest page.

